# صورة انا رسمتها للسيدة مريم العذراء



## ارووجة (26 مارس 2008)

*سلام ونعمة

:smil12: هاي انا رسمتها بالدهان مبارح من عقلـــي طبعا
يعني مافيش ليها صورة مشابهة:99:
ياارب تعجبكم​*














دي ظاهرة عندي غامئة بس هتظهر للي عنده الشاشة فيها ضو كتير هتظهر كويسة




ناطرة رايكم :wub:​


----------



## ميرنا (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صورة انا رسمتها للسيدة مريم العذراء*

*بسم الصليب عليكى يا ارووج جميلة فعلا *​


----------



## ارووجة (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صورة انا رسمتها للسيدة مريم العذراء*

تسلميلي ياقلبي
من زوئك :smil12:
ربنا معاكي ^_^


----------



## REDEMPTION (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صورة انا رسمتها للسيدة مريم العذراء*

*الله الله الله .. رائعه فعلا يا ارووجة .. تسلم ايديكي *


----------



## ارووجة (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صورة انا رسمتها للسيدة مريم العذراء*

ميرسي الك اخي ^_^
من زوووئك
ربنا معاك


----------



## crazy_girl (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صورة انا رسمتها للسيدة مريم العذراء*

روعة فظيعة شنيعة ياارووجة بجد
تسلم ايديكي


----------



## fayse_f (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صورة انا رسمتها للسيدة مريم العذراء*

جميل جداً اروجة أنت بارعة في استخدام وأختيار الالوان اكتر من الرسم وده من وجه نظرى 
وبالمناسبة انا نحات اعشق الرسم واجيد النحت ولي اعمال كثيرة اشكر الرب 
ولكي تحياتي والرب يباركك


----------



## الانبا ونس (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صورة انا رسمتها للسيدة مريم العذراء*

*بصى يا  اروج

انتى بجد شاطرة فى اللوان فعلا زى ما قالك الاخ fayse_f

وانا ليا فى الرسم والتصميمات بردوا وبرسم قديسين كتير بص نصيحة ليكى لازم تبداى

بالنقل بصور عادية الاول وبعدين ممكن ترسمى من خيالك لما تكونى اتعلمتى النقل الاول علشان متبعديش عن نقط كعينة مهمة ودة الى يقصدوا بردوا الاخ fayse_f

لكن يجى منك فى الرسم اطمنى انا بشجعك امشى فى الموضوع بس حاولى تنقلى فى البداية وبعدين ابقى ارسمى من خيالك براحتك واطلع السلم سلمة سلمة الاول مش ننط 
ههههههههه
ربنا معاكى​*


----------



## ارووجة (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صورة انا رسمتها للسيدة مريم العذراء*



> روعة فظيعة شنيعة ياارووجة بجد
> تسلم ايديكي



ميرسي ليكي ياقمرررر من زوئك
ربنا معاكي ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صورة انا رسمتها للسيدة مريم العذراء*



> جميل جداً اروجة أنت بارعة في استخدام وأختيار الالوان اكتر من الرسم وده من وجه نظرى
> وبالمناسبة انا نحات اعشق الرسم واجيد النحت ولي اعمال كثيرة اشكر الرب
> ولكي تحياتي والرب يباركك



*ميرسي كتير اخي على كلامك  
مع اني مش موافقة عليه كله مممممم لانه انا شاطرة بالرسم زي ماشاطرة باختيار الالوان
 من وانا عمري 5 سنين تقريبا وانا برسم  كل المسؤولين بالمدرسة اكتشفووا   بيا هالشي والاهل طبعا
ومن سنة تقريبا صرت ادهن لما شتريت دهان كويس
ونشكرالله دي موهبة  من عند ربنا...  بشكررررررره عليها  يعني بعرف ارسم  بدون تعليم ولا حاجة
وبأكدلك ان الرسمة دي احلى عالحقيقة   انا دخلتها  عالكمبيوتر عن طريق الكاميرا
يعني تفاصيل الرسمة عالحقيقة واضحة اكترررر*
*بتمنى تفهم كلامي كويس  مش تفهمه غلط... انا برحب  بأي انتقاد 
ممكن معاك حق اني شاطرة باختيار الالوان اكتر من الرسم ...:new2:*
*وبتمنى منك تورجينا اعمالك بما انك نحات ورسام ^_^*
*وانا برضو بعشق الفن على انواعه الرسم النحت  ورسم عالزجاج والخشب وكلــــه.....
ربنا معاك اخي*


----------



## ارووجة (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صورة انا رسمتها للسيدة مريم العذراء*



> بصى يا اروج
> 
> انتى بجد شاطرة فى اللوان فعلا زى ما قالك الاخ fayse_f
> 
> ...



*ايوة حبيبتي
انا مش بننط  بعرف الرسم من صغري
وخبرت انه الرسوماات  اوضح عالحقيقة تفاصيل الرسمة اوووضح انا دخلتها عالكمبيوتر عن طريق الكاميرا
انا ماشية في الموضوع من زمان والكل بيشجعني واللي بشوف رسومااتي من الاهل والاصحاب بيقولوو ايديا  دهب وليا مستقبل كبيررر...حتى ناس مختصين بهالمجال ورسامين يهود واجانب وطبعا كان في عرب لما كنا نعمل  برامج ترفيهية بالمدرسة للي بيحبو الرسم...  يكلمووني ويشجعوني كتير وكانو ينبسطو بيا كتير :smil12:
خاصة انه بعرف ارسم بدون تعليم...يعني لما اتعلم كيف رح صير  :t33:*
يمكن بالرسمة فيها اغلاط بالرسم  يمكن لانه رسمتها بسرعة
*بس هاد مابيعني اني مبتدئة بالرسم *


*وميرسي اختي على اهتمامك بالموضوع وتشجعيك ليا
ربنا معاكي ^_^*


----------



## Tabitha (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صورة انا رسمتها للسيدة مريم العذراء*

جميلة جدا جدا يا روجا
ربنا يبارك موهبتك الجميلة


----------



## ارووجة (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صورة انا رسمتها للسيدة مريم العذراء*



> جميلة جدا جدا يا روجا
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك الجميلة



*تسلميلي حبيبتي ^_^
من زوئك
ويباركك ياغالية*


----------



## hokka_2020 (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صورة انا رسمتها للسيدة مريم العذراء*

الله عليكى يا فنانة
بجد خيالك زى العسل
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صورة انا رسمتها للسيدة مريم العذراء*



> ناطرة رايكم



مش محتاجه رأينا يا أريج..
الصوره جميله وفي منتهى الجمال
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## mero_engel (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صورة انا رسمتها للسيدة مريم العذراء*

*حلوه جدا يا اورجه*
*استمري *
*وعايزين نشوف حاجاتك الجميله دي علي طول*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ارووجة (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صورة انا رسمتها للسيدة مريم العذراء*



hokka_2020 قال:


> الله عليكى يا فنانة
> بجد خيالك زى العسل
> ربنا معاكى​



:08: ميرسي كتيرر اخي على كلامك
من زوئك
ومعااك ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صورة انا رسمتها للسيدة مريم العذراء*



محامي مسيحي قال:


> مش محتاجه رأينا يا أريج..
> الصوره جميله وفي منتهى الجمال
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​





:08:ميرسي الك كتير اخي
من زوئك
ويبارك حياتك ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صورة انا رسمتها للسيدة مريم العذراء*



mero_engel قال:


> *حلوه جدا يا اورجه*
> *استمري *
> *وعايزين نشوف حاجاتك الجميله دي علي طول*
> *ربنا يباركك*​



:08:ميرسي ليكي كتيرر ياقمر
من زوئك حبيبتي
من عينيا
ويباركك ^_^


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صورة انا رسمتها للسيدة مريم العذراء*

*برافو عليكي ياارووجه وعندك احساس كبير وظاهر واحساس كبير بحب الست العدرا
انا فاتح بورتريه وعايز اديكي نصيحه مترسميش السيد المسيح او العدرا او تلاميذ السيد المسيح من مخك لان  دا طقسيا غلط جدااااااااااااا  وحرام عليكي انا قولت اديكي نصيحه وبراحتك
لكن رسمك رائع متيجي شريكه معايا في البورتريه
هههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا معاكي يارسامه*


----------



## The_Hero (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صورة انا رسمتها للسيدة مريم العذراء*

صوره قمه فى الجمال بجد
ربنا بجد بيحبك مش عارف بس كل ما ابص فى الصور احس ان ربنا بيحبك بجد بجد بجد هههههههههههههههههه
ربنامعاكى صليلنا كلنا
30:30:30:


----------



## fayse_f (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صورة انا رسمتها للسيدة مريم العذراء*

الاخت المباركة انا لم انتقد هذا الجمال ولكن ده نابع من احساسى بأنك ممكن تقدمي اروع من هذا
وسوف انتظر ابداعك القادم واتحداكي لو لم يكن اجمل
وعلي فكرة اختي هقولك علي سر انا لا اعرف طريقة تنزيل في هذا المنتدي مع ان الاخت فراشة الرب يبركها
شرحت لي الطريقة لكني لم افهم ولذلك كل مواضيعي بدون اي مرفقات
واخيراًلكي مني كل التقدير والشكر الرب يباركك


----------



## الانبا ونس (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صورة انا رسمتها للسيدة مريم العذراء*

_*

ارووجة قال:



ايوة حبيبتي
انا مش بننط  بعرف الرسم من صغري
وخبرت انه الرسوماات  اوضح عالحقيقة تفاصيل الرسمة اوووضح انا دخلتها عالكمبيوتر عن طريق الكاميرا
انا ماشية في الموضوع من زمان والكل بيشجعني واللي بشوف رسومااتي من الاهل والاصحاب بيقولوو ايديا  دهب وليا مستقبل كبيررر...حتى ناس مختصين بهالمجال ورسامين يهود واجانب وطبعا كان في عرب لما كنا نعمل  برامج ترفيهية بالمدرسة للي بيحبو الرسم...  يكلمووني ويشجعوني كتير وكانو ينبسطو بيا كتير :smil12:
خاصة انه بعرف ارسم بدون تعليم...يعني لما اتعلم كيف رح صير  :t33:
يمكن بالرسمة فيها اغلاط بالرسم  يمكن لانه رسمتها بسرعة
بس هاد مابيعني اني مبتدئة بالرسم 


وميرسي اختي على اهتمامك بالموضوع وتشجعيك ليا
ربنا معاكي ^_^

أنقر للتوسيع...


بصى يا قمر انا مدرستش رسم بردوا هوية من صغرى زيك بردوا بس علشان انمى موهبة الرسم لازم  انقل من حاجة اساسية ما ينفعش ارسم من خيالى لانى بخرج واسرح فاهمانى انا مقلش انك مابتعرفيش ترسمى يابنى فهمتى غلط 

ربنا يبارك موهبتك ونميها اكتر واكتر واهتمى بيها متعمليش زى وتقفى فى مكانك​*_


----------



## ارووجة (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صورة انا رسمتها للسيدة مريم العذراء*



> برافو عليكي ياارووجه وعندك احساس كبير وظاهر واحساس كبير بحب الست العدرا
> انا فاتح بورتريه وعايز اديكي نصيحه مترسميش السيد المسيح او العدرا او تلاميذ السيد المسيح من مخك لان دا طقسيا غلط جدااااااااااااا وحرام عليكي انا قولت اديكي نصيحه وبراحتك
> لكن رسمك رائع متيجي شريكه معايا في البورتريه
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا معاكي يارسامه



ميرسييييييي على كلامك الجميل اللي مستحقووش    
كلك زوء اخي 
 هي جت عليا  مافي غيري كتير بيرسموا سيد المسيح ومريم العذراء .... من خيالهم:dntknw:
وبتشكرك مرة تانية على كلامك الجميل
وربنا معك اخي ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صورة انا رسمتها للسيدة مريم العذراء*



> صوره قمه فى الجمال بجد
> ربنا بجد بيحبك مش عارف بس كل ما ابص فى الصور احس ان ربنا بيحبك بجد بجد بجد هههههههههههههههههه
> ربنامعاكى صليلنا كلنا



ميرسي الك كتير اخي ^_^
من زوئك
تسلم ياااااارب
ربنا بيحب الجميع : )
ربنا معك


----------



## ارووجة (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صورة انا رسمتها للسيدة مريم العذراء*



> الاخت المباركة انا لم انتقد هذا الجمال ولكن ده نابع من احساسى بأنك ممكن تقدمي اروع من هذا
> وسوف انتظر ابداعك القادم واتحداكي لو لم يكن اجمل
> وعلي فكرة اختي هقولك علي سر انا لا اعرف طريقة تنزيل في هذا المنتدي مع ان الاخت فراشة الرب يبركها
> شرحت لي الطريقة لكني لم افهم ولذلك كل مواضيعي بدون اي مرفقات
> واخيراًلكي مني كل التقدير والشكر الرب يباركك



اوكي اخي ولا يهمك باين اني فهمتك غلط
طبعا الانسان بيتطور سنة عن سنة وموهبته بتطور وبتنمى ^_^
نحنا في الخدمة اسالني اي حاجة عن اللي مش عارف تعمله بالمنتدى وهنقولك
شكرا على اهتمامك بالموضوع
ربنا معاك ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صورة انا رسمتها للسيدة مريم العذراء*



> بصى يا قمر انا مدرستش رسم بردوا هوية من صغرى زيك بردوا بس علشان انمى موهبة الرسم لازم انقل من حاجة اساسية ما ينفعش ارسم من خيالى لانى بخرج واسرح فاهمانى انا مقلش انك مابتعرفيش ترسمى يابنى فهمتى غلط
> 
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك ونميها اكتر واكتر واهتمى بيها متعمليش زى وتقفى فى مكانك



بس الواحد يرسم من خياله حاجة مش غلط والا ايه حبيبتي:dntknw:
ويبارك موهبتك عيوني ميرسي على اهتمامك بالموضوع اختي ^_^
ربنا معاكي


----------



## maiada (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صورة انا رسمتها للسيدة مريم العذراء*

كتير حلوات الرب يباركك


----------



## enass (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صورة انا رسمتها للسيدة مريم العذراء*

*شو هالموهبة الرهيبة هاي

كتير حلوة

تسلم ايديكي*


----------



## ارووجة (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صورة انا رسمتها للسيدة مريم العذراء*

ميرسي الكننننننننننننن ياغاليين
من زوئك
تسلمووولي يارب
ربنا معاكم


----------



## Meriamty (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صورة انا رسمتها للسيدة مريم العذراء*


روووووووووووووعه يا ارووووجة 

تسلم ايديكى ودايما ننتظر جديد رسوماتك الجميلة يا قمر 



​


----------



## ارووجة (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صورة انا رسمتها للسيدة مريم العذراء*

ميرسي ليكي ياقمرررررر
من زووووووئك
ربنا معاكي ^_^


----------



## sapry (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صورة انا رسمتها للسيدة مريم العذراء*

*شكرا كتييييييير ارووجه على تصميماتك الرائعه وزوقك الرفيع*
*المستوى وخاصة تصميمك فى المسيح المصلوب*

*من فضلك يا اروجه لو كان فى امكانك ان ترسلى لى البرنامج اللى بيعمل هذه التصميمات *
*لانى بأبحث عنه من فترة طويله ولم اجده*
*ولك جزيل شكرى واحترامى لشخصك ولمجهودك الرائع*​


----------



## vetaa (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صورة انا رسمتها للسيدة مريم العذراء*

اية الحلاوة دى يا اروجة
بجد شكلها تحفة

بامانة
تسلم ايدك
ودايما تبدعى كده يا قمر
​


----------



## ارووجة (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صورة انا رسمتها للسيدة مريم العذراء*



> شكرا كتييييييير ارووجه على تصميماتك الرائعه وزوقك الرفيع
> المستوى وخاصة تصميمك فى المسيح المصلوب
> 
> من فضلك يا اروجه لو كان فى امكانك ان ترسلى لى البرنامج اللى بيعمل هذه التصميمات
> ...



ميرسي الك اخي ^_^
من زوووووووئك الحلوو
من عينيا  هشوف شو لينك تحميل البرنامج لو لقيتو هبعتلك اياه
البرنامج هو الفوتوشوب بيجي معاه برنامج الايمج ريدي


----------



## ارووجة (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صورة انا رسمتها للسيدة مريم العذراء*



> اية الحلاوة دى يا اروجة
> بجد شكلها تحفة
> 
> بامانة
> ...



تسلميلي ياقلبي من زوووووئك ياغالية
ربنا معاكي ^_^


----------



## رامى كيرلس... (14 مايو 2008)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة جداااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صورة انا رسمتها للسيدة مريم العذراء*

جميله جدا جدا يا ارووجه 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## s_h (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صورة انا رسمتها للسيدة مريم العذراء*

*مرسى يا جميل على الصورة الرائعة
سلام المسيح معكى​*


----------



## ارووجة (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صورة انا رسمتها للسيدة مريم العذراء*

ميرسي ليكم من زوئكم
ويباارككم
ربنا معاكم ^_^


----------



## ميروو رمزي (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صورة انا رسمتها للسيدة مريم العذراء*

*صورة جميلة جدا جدا فوق ما تتصوري*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## ارووجة (28 أغسطس 2008)

ويبارك حياتك اخي^_^


----------



## sapry (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*تحياتى للفنانه والمبدعه القديره ارووجه*
*رسم جميل جداااا والوان متناسقه*
*وشكرا لك لاستخدام موهبتك التى منحها الله لك*
*لمجد اسمه القدوس*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الصليب عليكي يا اروووجة

صورة جميلة جدا​


----------



## rana1981 (2 سبتمبر 2008)

برافو يا ارووجة 
انت رائعة حبيبتي


----------



## kalimooo (2 سبتمبر 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> *سلام ونعمة
> 
> :smil12: هاي انا رسمتها بالدهان مبارح من عقلـــي طبعا
> يعني مافيش ليها صورة مشابهة:99:
> ...



مشكورة ارووجة
مستقبل باهر
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح

​


----------



## وسيم الكسان (2 سبتمبر 2008)

انتي شاطره اوي في الرسم ربنا معاكي


----------



## amjad-ri (3 سبتمبر 2008)

* رائعه فعلا يا ارووجة 

تسلم  ايدك​*


----------



## ارووجة (3 سبتمبر 2008)

sapry قال:


> *تحياتى للفنانه والمبدعه القديره ارووجه*
> *رسم جميل جداااا والوان متناسقه*
> *وشكرا لك لاستخدام موهبتك التى منحها الله لك*
> *لمجد اسمه القدوس*​



ميرسي الك كتير اخي  ^_^
من زووووووئك الجمييييييييييل
نشكرالله اللي وهبني هالموهبة
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ارووجة (3 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> بسم الصليب عليكي يا اروووجة
> 
> صورة جميلة جدا​



ميرسي الك كتيرررر حبيبتي ^_^
من زوئك الحلوووو


----------



## ارووجة (3 سبتمبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> برافو يا ارووجة
> انت رائعة حبيبتي



ميرسي الك حبيبتي
انتي اروووع ^_^


----------



## ارووجة (3 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> مشكورة ارووجة
> مستقبل باهر
> ربنا يباركك
> سلام المسيح
> ...




باذن الرب ^_^
شكرا الك اخي
ويبارك حياتك


----------



## ارووجة (3 سبتمبر 2008)

وسيم الكسان قال:


> انتي شاطره اوي في الرسم ربنا معاكي



ميرسي الك كتير اخي ^_^
ومعاك


----------



## ارووجة (3 سبتمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> * رائعه فعلا يا ارووجة
> 
> تسلم  ايدك​*



ميرسي الك كتير اخي
من زوووووءك ^_^


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رووووووووعه يا أروجتى ربنا يباركلنا فى موهبتك يا حبيبتى​*


----------



## ارووجة (4 سبتمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *رووووووووعه يا أروجتى ربنا يباركلنا فى موهبتك يا حبيبتى​*



تسلميلي يائلبي ويبارك حياتك ياغالية ^_^


----------



## momy1987 (24 أكتوبر 2008)

هو انتي فنون جميلة ولا هوية انا يهمني اعرف اصل شفتلك صور مارجرجس تحفة ولكن شفتلك صورة للسيد المسيح حلوة بس شكها غريب انا مينا بحب الرسم بردوا


----------



## سيزار (28 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الصليب عليكى يا ارووج جميلة فعلا


----------



## aymanfree (28 أكتوبر 2008)

صورة بجد تحفة تسلم ايدك يا ريت ترسملناااااااا صور كتير ربنا يحميكى شكرااا ليكى


----------



## ارووجة (4 نوفمبر 2008)

momy1987 قال:


> هو انتي فنون جميلة ولا هوية انا يهمني اعرف اصل شفتلك صور مارجرجس تحفة ولكن شفتلك صورة للسيد المسيح حلوة بس شكها غريب انا مينا بحب الرسم بردوا



لا طبعا هواية  متعلمتش الرسم ابدا...نفسي بنفسي
مارجرجس مش ليا دي لعضو تاني
ربنا معك



aymanfree قال:


> صورة بجد تحفة تسلم ايدك يا ريت ترسملناااااااا صور كتير ربنا يحميكى شكرااا ليكى





سيزار قال:


> بسم الصليب عليكى يا ارووج جميلة فعلا




ميرسي الم اخواني من زوئكم
ربنا معكم


----------



## bahaa_06 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*اشكرك *
*اشكرك اشكرك *
*اشكرك  اشكرك اشكرك *
*اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك*
*اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك *
*اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك *
*اشكرك اشكرك اشكرك *
*اشكرك اشكرك *
*اشكرك *​


----------

